

Yunus fired from Grameen Bank - amirmc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12619580

======
gawker
A desperate attempt to get him out definitely. Cannot believe their trying to
pin a man who's done more for the country than the government ever will as a
villain. I guess I better believe now?

------
BvS
Interestingly the government doesn't own 25% of the bank as this and several
other articles claim. In fact 95% of the shares is owned by their customers :
[http://www.grameen-
info.org/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.grameen-
info.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=175)

The government might have special voting right though.

------
praptak
It looks like they did it purely out of spite, which makes it even more
stupid.

------
sucuri2
What is funny is that their site is hacked as well:
[http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/03/grameen-bank-web-site-
hacked-...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/03/grameen-bank-web-site-hacked-
infected-with-spam.html)

------
nwp
I had the pleasure of meeting Dr. Yunus in Dhaka and touring a village bank
back in 2008. His personal office was simple and sparse (and not air
conditioned) and he was very kind and down to earth considering his
accomplishments. It is sad to think that a (probably) corrupt government could
oust him from his own creation where he has done some much for so many.

------
candre717
Politics as usual.

